# 05 Rancher shifting issue



## amadhunter (Mar 15, 2010)

Can some one help me with any info on troubleshooting my rancher? it is stuck in third gear and wont shift in or out of anything else. Replaced angle sensor because the code flashes indicated 6 flashes but didnt make a difference.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

I show code 6 as a ECU fault.

Check and di-electric all your connections to start.


----------

